# Ramage Jackson in Liverpool??



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Whilst working on the door saturday night my mate got a text to say that rampage jackson was in a club just round the corner, apparently he's signed up to the same club as Bisping...???

Having said all that I think the UFC has a lot to answer for as whilst working last night (Sunday) three drunk irish lads challenged me one said, he bet he could get me in an arm bar, this by the way in the middle of the street! So I accepted his challenge and before he could react got him in a sweet thai clinch and proceeded to pull him all over the street by his neck , all the while telling that if it not for the CCTV I would have broken his nose and jaw with my knees, I let him go and he sheepishly walked off........

Beer and the UFC just don't mix... 

Edited by me for the typo...!!! :no:


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah rampage is part of the Wolfslair now, its prefectly possible he was there. Be a laugh he came up to you and said i bet i can get you in a armbar. doubt the thai clinch wouldve been pulled out then!?


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

I can confirm he was there because my mate got a picture with him!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bollocks i was in Town Friday night, should have gone saturday....would have kicked his ass


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

i wouldve started with some emmotional abuse then when at his weakest, kicked him in. Its all about strategy


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol at the comment about some guy saying he can arm bar you in the street then getting whopped. That is some funny shiz man.


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

For sure it if would have been rampage saying he'd get me in an arm bar I would have run a mile or he as he calls it "peaty roll on my ass!!!".....it just seems that idiots who watch a bit of UFC and then have far too many beers seem to think they know it all...I mean who the f**k TELLS someone they are gonna arm bar them on a cobbled street no less????????


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

marso70 said:


> it just seems that idiots who watch a bit of UFC and then have far too many beers seem to think they know it all


To be honest, half the people who watch UFC in the UK haven't got a clue about the sport, but they watch it so they can say to people like you and me "get out of my way, I am a hard f***er cos I watch the UFC".

I was talking to a few "fans" recently and they don't know anything apart from Chuck Liddell, Anderson Silva and a few other things. Fair enough they watch the sport - which is cool, but to do it so they can run their mouth?

Pathetic considering half of the legit MMA guys would waste them.

The proper MMA fans are the type of guys and gals on this forum :yes:


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

hahahaha!


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Case in point I went food shopping the other week and had my tapout hoodie on that I got from Will and West Fight company, as i went to walk in the shop two young lads about six or seven started to get excited asking me if I was a cage fighter as I was wearing such a hoodie and I'm a fairly big bloke with a shaved head.....I was so embarrased I nearly walked away...

Now don't get wrong I don't see anything wrong with wearing such clothing but its got to the point now were people perception of MMA is getting somewhat skewed you see people walking round Liverpool on a Saturday night in there affliction tops (a size too small i might add) like its a fashion statement, as was pointed out.."Look out I'm dead hard cos I've got MMA clothing on..."....

The same thing happend to my ex girlfriend while she was a wearing a West Side Barbell hoodie (and she knows what and who Westside Barbell are)..someone came up to her and did a gang sign going "West siiiideeeeeee"....she pointed out that it was in fact a powerliftng gym and not a rap band...


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

marso70 said:


> two young lads about six or seven started to get excited asking me if I was a cage fighter as I was wearing such a hoodie and I'm a fairly big bloke with a shaved head.....I was so embarrased I nearly walked away...


Hahaha.



marso70 said:


> you see people walking round Liverpool on a Saturday night in there affliction tops (a size too small i might add) like its a fashion statement, as was pointed out.."Look out I'm dead hard cos I've got MMA clothing on..."....


Exactly mate. Does my head in. The best is when people try to engage in MMA convo and your just like "what the fook are you on about". It's defo becoming an "in" thing over here. A lot of people are watching Cage Rage, UFC and stuff and haven't got a clue what they're watching so that they can say "yes..I'm a UFC fan".



marso70 said:


> The same thing happend to my ex girlfriend while she was a wearing a West Side Barbell hoodie (and she knows what and who Westside Barbell are)..someone came up to her and did a gang sign going "West siiiideeeeeee"....she pointed out that it was in fact a powerliftng gym and not a rap band...


Brilliant. Just brilliant.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Know exactly what you mean.

A few weeks back i was off out to training and as i approach ym car training bag in hadn i see a lad i used to work with and he asked me where i was going. I said i was going training and he asked what i did so i explained i did MMA and trained Muay Thai and Ju-Jitsu as separate disciplines too.

He then proceeded to say oh yeah well i do cagefighting but he couldn't remember where he trained it when i asked about it or what he did in his last training session. I think he also forgot the fact i knew he had a pacemaker and that he would be hard pushed doing MMA to cope lol.

Makes me laugh when people don't have any clue.


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

lulz. I saw a few guys in a club by me, all in affliction/tapout gear, standing at the bar trying to choke each other out. It was a poor display of techniique to say the least.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

I think this proves the point about the general public brought up in the other thread about booing during fights, no?...


----------



## Ibanez (Jul 9, 2008)

People do tend to look at you differently when you tell them you do mma, I could tell my doctor wasn't too pleased the other day!

I tend to say that I do martial arts if someone asks, they seem to take that on board better. It's saves explaining what mma is to those that don't know but have heard of that brutal, blood thirsty, cage fighting thing.

As for those that want to fight with you in the street - please go away, I'm not interested.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Not many people knew i did Muay Thai at work. I put a poster up in the canteen for a comp and suddenly every ones attitude changed towards me. As one guy said to me" i see you in a totally different light now".. They all thought i was some kind of hippy me think's .. A fairly angry one though. I like to see my self as David Carradine from the 70s program, Kung Fu. A peace maker with a mean HIEEE [email protected]~KIN YAAAA.

Re comment's on the gen' public. Do you not all think, that were all getting a good dose of mma snobbery going on.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing like a bit of elitism to eliviate ones daily ire at casual stupidity i say! hahaha


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

NLG said:


> I think this proves the point about the general public brought up in the other thread about booing during fights, no?...


It goes hand in hand with it, I guess its just the society we live in these days....I had the same problem with the fact that I lift weights, people would say "Oh, so are you a bodybuilder??? do you take steroids then?".....Firstly no I'm not a bodybuilder in the typical sense and secondly what's it got to do with you???"....


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

MMA snobbery?? Maybe, maybe not...that's a good point..

The point I'm trying to make is that we live in a brand focused world and what's "IN" and what's not...its cool to be a cage fighter now and people seem to use those words to make them sound tough, the UFC and TV has a lot to answer for in this regard...don't get wrong here if it not for the UFC then it would not be where it is today, but in some ways its become a victim of its own success.....just pray it does not go the way of WWE wrestling...


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Im just laughing about it all. Good stories, we all have em...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, love the way peopel latch on to things like this, it's like the 80s when everyone was a boxer in the wake of Rocky!

It's particularly good when people claim they know loads and have trained for years and later that night you see them getting the daylights smacked out of them by the most unskilled meatheads in town. I would offer to help but I'm usually too busy laughing.


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

my favorite story happened recently. I went to pick my girlfriends sister up from school, she is 17. All the lads she was with walked around like they owned the school. I rock up in my hoodie and they all start chatting to me each saying they could take me and that MMA is for "puthies". I asked one of them what they think MMA stands for and he came back with some stupid response that made no sense. Then one bloke said "oh yeah its cage fighting". At which point two of the lads get in an argument and start fighting the most ridiculous school fight i have ever seen. All becasue of a hoodie. I probably havnt explained it that well but the rukkus was unimaginable.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

The 70s was a good time for produceing nutter's coming out of the cinema after enter the dragon. Every one suddenly, was doing kung fu and swinging nun chuks about. How ever many yrs down the line, with yrs of practice they were still getting their head's kicked in.

I would also like to say that i think Bruce Lee was shit.:yes: Sorry i cant say it in an intelligent way, ive just finished work and im [email protected]


----------



## feck (Aug 22, 2008)

spitfire said:


> The 70s was a good time for produceing nutter's coming out of the cinema after enter the dragon. Every one suddenly, was doing kung fu and swinging nun chuks about. How ever many yrs down the line, with yrs of practice they were still getting their head's kicked in.
> 
> I would also like to say that i think Bruce Lee was shit.:yes: Sorry i cant say it in an intelligent way, ive just finished work and im [email protected]


Bruce Lee was not shit. He was the most innovative martial artist of his time and the first practitioner of mma. Although it wasn't called that then.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

feck said:


> Bruce Lee was not shit. He was the most innovative martial artist of his time and the first practitioner of mma. Although it wasn't called that then.


Not saying he was shite but, he was an actor who wanted to make martial arts more accessable by making it look good for the camera. The dude was in amazing shape and did loads for TMA but there was no need as a martial artist to look like he did, it was image over content IMHO.

Having said that, I love Bruce Lee movies and have a lot of time for what he was trying to do, apparently his ground game was pretty damn good as well.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

BTW, has no one lese noticed that this thread is called Ramage Jackson in Liverpool rather than rampage... for some reason it makes me chuckle every time... christ I must be bored at work!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> BTW, has no one lese noticed that this thread is called Ramage Jackson in Liverpool rather than rampage... for some reason it makes me chuckle every time... christ I must be bored at work!


 I hadnt noticed that it said Ramage. thats funneee.

Bruce Lee was an actor thats all. Tony Jarr was an actor as well. He was a gymnast before i believe. But made a great actor.

All we know about Bruce lee is stories. The myth.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Rammage!


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

i went round to my mates house the other day, and his 15 year old brother and all his mates had made an octagon out of pieces of wood and rope. They were holding their own ''ufc main event''. They proceeded in some very funny fights, now that i would pay for on setanta.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

paul said:


> i went round to my mates house the other day, and his 15 year old brother and all his mates had made an octagon out of pieces of wood and rope. They were holding their own ''ufc main event''. They proceeded in some very funny fights, now that i would pay for on setanta.


Next time video it and make them feel like they are on tv. Then let us watch lol.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Aye, we all like a laugh!


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

did anyone watch bisping and rampage on setanta news last night? It was live from their gym. Not very interesting though... just them both bigging eachother up and some chat about the leben fight and possible tuf9.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ramage


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Marso has anyone offered to close line you yet???, I have no ladder or pink spandex so pleased to say this is not an offer...

I had a cage fighter hoodie on in work last week..dress down Friday an given our corner of the building is sub zero figured this a sensible option..sadly this back fired as one girl in tears of laughter asked if I was a fighter - to which I replied no I'm a mixed martial artist - my mate (who I was speaking too at the time when she interrupted) did say why do you think he has had a massive gym bag with boxing gloves on it since he worked here?(i used to be spotted at 4.30 each mon-fri doing 60 thru Liverpool to make it to BJJ then Thai, her reply was but your tiny (5.9 @ 11.5 stone 30 inch waist) I replied yeah we have weight divisions...I do not fight in a cage but I would fight around 155lbs - 11 stone, she then said so what do you know about the UFC - I said my instructor fights in it but I have only been with him for about 1 year I spent 4 years doing Thai boxing before him, she replied yeah its everywhere now - I replied yeah but I've been doin karate for 25 years!!! (SINCE I WAS 10) - she went quite and I carried on my conversation re organising some paint ball events with my mate - thing was this girl knows me well and had an audience of new starters and just tried to take the piss -should have thrown her thru the window - she knows I train - as everyone on my floor does as I get regular questions re exercise - then people ask do you workout are you a bodybuiler - then I have to explain my crazy ways....so everyone know - my mate ste has offered me a nun chak fight he "used to practice" he's 6.2 and 18 stone - ever heard the saying - feeding a big dog to a small cat!!:baffled:


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a story to add about this sorta thing.

i was on the way back from training the other day, wearing one of our kickboxing team shirts and as i reached my house there was a few lads (about 19 ish) hovering at the bus stop sipping white star or something. One of them who was very fat said ''kickboxing, hahah, your only small, id kick the sh** out of ya''. His mates all found this very funny, so I just dropped my bag and said ''go on then''. he didnt know what to do so he just said he were joking, it was a good job he didnt fight me though, coz if he had gone for my eye (still badly bruised) I would have been on the floor crying like a baby. ahaha


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Right .. are you all sitting quietly... then i shall begin.

In a land far far away. Lived ... er ... me. Anyhow's. One dark scary night, Little ol me finnished thai and went to a little wooden house with lights around the door.This little house was called The Anchor. I was there with some of my little sqeaky friends from thai. Oh it was jolly. We had some of the watery frivolity. .. but we didnt fall down.

I unfortunatly had to depart. with one of my little freind's and he was little .We skipped our way on to the dark scary black path and headed for the dark dark scary bridge.

Upon this bridge was quite a lot of scary monster's called teenager's. I think they had also had some watery frivolity. ohhh yes .

Well, me and my little friend walked betwix these scary foe. One of the scary foe was a female( iknow this because it had udder's). I think it liked me as it came upon me and said "hullo" in a deep gruff voice. It asked question's like what is it that i am called. And where do i dwell. And could it could come dwell with me. I had to put my hand's over my little friend's ear's . I asked it to leave me and do not come back.

She didnt like this one little bit....

oh bloody hell..i cant keep this up...

the Little [email protected]#er grabbed me 'kin glasses and snatched them off me . oh i laughed . i Asked for them back but she refused . She was very ratted me think's. Her friend gave them back to me. As i walked off she jumped in front of me and started [email protected]#in an blindin. Calling me this and that . Started pushing me in the chest. Her mate dragged her away. I crossed the rd and she came back and walked along side me swearing again. Then the next thing i knew she hooked me smack in the kisser. It was a lovely sucker punch. The only person that has managed to cut my mouth up properly.

I was obviously very impressed. I picked her up and put her on the floor. All the guys and gals that she was with came running over at that point . So i put my foot on her chest and took up a usefull stance . I made it quite clear that the first person that came at me would have a permemant frown on there face.

My little friend was crapping him sen. Lot of good he was.

Thankfully they had good sense to pick her up and do one.

I would now like to sing my version of" We are the world" . It goes on about the children being our future me think's.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

mines a bit shorter, i was sitting in the hopsital waiting for someone, i had my uk-mma sponsored fighter hoodie on the bright spark sitting next to me said 'eh lad ar you a sponsored fighter then' i do thai boxing i said, i do that ufc he said, 'what' i said, i fight in that ufc ive got a fight tommorow, you dont, i said and you havent, he got up and left


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

some of these are hilarious:laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Loving these tales! I was contemplating wearing an affliction top when I go out on Friday but round my way it's Redbelt to tossers (as opposed to red rag to a bull).


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish i had an mma related retarded tale of shenanigans to tell. Oh well, i guess living in Norwich you dont come across many people who know it exists.

However!

As i was out last Saturday with some friends we happened to be just off the mark in terms of geography (two streets down) from where this poor old bank exec got clobbered to death by some a'holes. Nice. The scene ended just 2 min walk from my house as it was a long fight apparantly.

Bit of a downer of a post realy! haha


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

marc said:


> mines a bit shorter, i was sitting in the hopsital waiting for someone, i had my uk-mma sponsored fighter hoodie on the bright spark sitting next to me said 'eh lad ar you a sponsored fighter then' i do thai boxing i said, i do that ufc he said, 'what' i said, i fight in that ufc ive got a fight tommorow, you dont, i said and you havent, he got up and left


 Damn... Marc.. yours is funnier than mine and less effort too.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

NLG said:


> I wish i had an mma related retarded tale of shenanigans to tell. Oh well, i guess living in Norwich you dont come across many people who know it exists.
> 
> However!
> 
> ...


 That really is bad shit . bad bad news.


----------

